# Retinol in skin creams



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Some skin creams contains retinol I've noticed. Is it save to use such creams whilst TTC, during TX and when pregnant?
(sorry if this is a silly question  )


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Ophelia! 

Some of the retinol creams actually say not to use during pg (strivectin sp? comes to mind as well as all prescription ones) and since they probably assume that most women don't know they are pg until they are (ie not going through tx) I'd try to stay away from those creams during tx if you can. 

mayve x


----------

